# Castile shampoo



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

New to this but I've been trying many different castile shampoo recipes off of Pinterest and having problems with my hair feeling sticky and tacky after shampooing with it. I then tried adding glycerin or various oils and it became far too oily I can't seem to find a happy medium between the two ends. Do any of you guys any ideas? Is this just normal with castile shampoo?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you first start using homemade soap on your hair your hair might not feel clean, but greasy. This is just your hair getting the c** washed out and your hair getting conditioned. Go back to the natural soap, a soap you like bathing with, and your hair should become nice. This could take 4 shampooings. If your hair still is icky, change one of the main ingredients. For instance, go from olive oil only, to olive oil 2/3 and coconut oil 1/3. Try a couple of shampoos with it. Coconut oil adds lather, but don&#8217;t use more than 1/3 in your recipe. If this basic recipe doesn&#8217;t work for you, try making a lard soap, no olive oil. Everyone&#8217;s hair is a little different, and while olive oil works for most, maybe it is never really going to work for your hair type. A lard soap will be very white and very hard. I wouldn&#8217;t mix other fats with it, you want to first know how your skin and hair react to the lard.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Homemade soap is the wrong pH for hair. My hair never adjusted even with a vinegar rinse.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I never found a"shampoo " recipe that worked. I have an awesome body wash (equal parts coconut milk and Dr.Bronners with some vitamin E) but the shampoo was a no go. 


Mommy in Michigan


----------



## beccasev (Oct 15, 2013)

I made a coconut milk shampoo bar with Argan oil in it. It works fabulously. I think I found the recipe in cavitches soap book. Try using a vinegar rinse. 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar to 2 cups of water.


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

I've used shampoo bars, made for washing hair, not bodies- and feels awesome washing, lots of suds, but squeaky weird when rinsing. My hair feels soft and fluffy afterwards, though, and I think if I added a rinse conditioning it would really work. I haven't tried castile soap shampoos but used bronner's in a pinch and it feels close to the shampoo bar when rinsing, but it gets the hair clean. I'll have to try a castile shampoo- or make my own, I'm never happy with commercial products, even 'natural' ones, they have so much crud in them and smell so strong!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make one soap and use it for hand washing, bathing, and shampoo. I use castor oil in it, and that is what makes a good lather for shampoo.


----------



## sn4k3grl (Feb 25, 2014)

What kind of hair do you have? When you used commercial shampoos, did your hair get oily all the way down to the ends very quickly, or did all the oils stay on your scalp making the roots greasy but the ends stayed dry? Is your hair long or short? Tight curls? Wavy? Straight? Ethnic? Coarse or baby fine? 
All these will factor in to how you want your shampoo to work. 

Also, commercial shampoos are designed to strip oils off hair and natural or homemade shampoos will have an excess of oils built into the recipe (to help make sure all the lye is used up). 

Personally, I have very thick (a braid is about 2.5 inches diameter) very curly (ringlets and frizz with humidity), long to the middle of my back. My husband has baby fine hair the curls on the ends and is longer than mine. His hair gets greasy to the ends; mine just gets super dry and frizzy. With commercial shampoo, we both used to shampoo daily. When we switched to natural shampoo, it was horrible! Our hair never quite felt "clean" and I think that was because we were used to having all the oil stripped out of our hair daily. So we had to adjust how we washed our hair, aka not shampooing daily. There was also a phase of just "toughing it out" until we got used to it. 

I think there is definitely an adjustment period to changing hair care products. I think that since everyone is different, they need to find what will work for them. For instance, I use coconut oil on my ends to stop frizz and so far it has worked pretty well. But we just moved from a place with 14% ambient humidity to a place that gets 90% humidity in the summer....

I guess what I am trying to say is, keep playing around with it until you find something that will work for you, but you have to try it for long enough to know if it is really going to work. Maybe pick a shampoo and try it for a few weeks and journal about what you liked or didn't like? 

Best luck.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I make a shampoo bar that is 95% olive and 5% castor with whatever EO or FO I want at the time. I have used this recipe for a year now and really like it. I have no build up at all. Your hair does have to adjust to homemade shampoo though.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

silvernomad said:


> I've used shampoo bars, made for washing hair, not bodies- and feels awesome washing, lots of suds, but squeaky weird when rinsing.


Squeaky is just telling you that your hair is squeaky clean. 


I use this recipe for the shampoo bar. ACV really seems to help the bubbles. 
http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

Would coloring my hair keep it from adjusting to the Shampoo?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I wouldn't use home made bar soaps on colored hair. The higher alkaline will strip your color. Hair follicles are acidic.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Would adding citric acid to the shampoo bar help adjust the PH?


----------

